# Seek some advice for beginner



## jjcool (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi Guys, Just bought a heat press machine, I don't know the brand, but it's from China. I also have a CISS sublimation ink epson printer. I tried to print on Opaque JET 3G paper but it just turned into brown. I just need an advice on what paper, ink and process should I follow to have a nice print on shirts. Thanks a lot.


----------



## theLeffla (Oct 30, 2014)

jjcool said:


> Hi Guys, Just bought a heat press machine, I don't know the brand, but it's from China. I also have a CISS sublimation ink epson printer. I tried to print on Opaque JET 3G paper but it just turned into brown. I just need an advice on what paper, ink and process should I follow to have a nice print on shirts. Thanks a lot.


are you strictly doing sublimation?


----------



## jjcool (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi po, yeah mag sublimation po, mukhang kulang lng ako sa info, after reading some post here ayun po, hahanap na lng ako supply for polyester shirt para makapag test po. thanks


----------

